# What is the most disturbing thing you've seen in porn?



## Mariposa

I watched a decent amount of porn this weekend with my new interest  who is, to say the least, quite the enthusiast.  Ever the critic, much of what I saw I didn't care much for, I think most porn is lame... but I had never seen anything outright disturbing until one DVD was put on.

The guy who was running the show was an unattractive semi-older man named "Max Hardcore."  At first I just thought he was creepy and smarmy but realized after a couple scenes that he's making some of the most sickeningly misogynistic porn I've ever encountered.   

Max Hardcore was having doggie style, then anal sex with a girl who I'd estimate to be about a size 10-12.  Not fat; slightly zaftig but healthy and a pretty girl.  He started pinching her (small) rolls of fat while he was having anal with her (the anal looked painful!) and telling her "Oh, you need to lose some weight before you get into real modeling" or something like that.  

Then he did something that really appalled me.  He started sticking his fingers down the girl's throat, trying to get her to vomit, bulimia style, all the while saying some more pretty rude shit.  

I was more disturbed by this than anything I've ever seen in porn and feel nauseous now.

What's the grossest thing you've seen?


----------



## 64tf

I've seen a lot of porn of that ilk, and it's not for me either.  Most of the bang bus stuff is a put off for me.  I like crazy, dirty, nasty, even painful porn but I don't like seeing the women be put down.  I generally like being given the illusion that the women like it.  I realize this is an illusion.


----------



## Xpalafetti

that's why they call him max hardcore..my fiance likes to watch shit that has a plot like that movie porn ya know?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Max Hardcore is just that...not my thing.

When I was in high school I watched a porn called 18 versus 18.  Some black guy with an 18 inch cock fucks really tiny midget.  Was she 18 inches tall? Probably not, more like 36, but still...she was in so much pain.  And it was that uncomfortable kind of sex scene where neither of them are really enjoying it at all and are just going through the motions thinking about that dinky-ass pay check I'm sure the both recieved.

Funny plot line though.  Here we have the guy lifting weights outside in his backyard when the female midget delievers him a pizza.  The dialouge went something like this:

Guy:  Well, how much do I owe you.
Girl:  It's a dollar a slice.
Guy:  How many slices?
Girl:  18.
Guy:  Well, uhhhh (cue music), I don't have any cash on me right now.  But I've got 18 of something else for that ass.

:D


----------



## Vociferous

I drunkenly downloaded one porn called "Milk Maids" once, on the wrong assumption it would be all about chicks with big breasts.  Oh they had large breasts, but that would be solely due to the fact that they were fucking lactating!  To make matters worse, in one scene a guy banging this chick and he goes "hey baby, look at this."  He proceeds to pull out, lay down on his back, throw his knees over his shoulders, and nut on his own face.  Definetly the worst thing I've ever sceen.

I agree with the max hardcore thing.....I've seen a clip of him peeing in some chick's mouth.


----------



## MazDan

I dunno if you will all think Im weird....but I dont care.......

I am grossed out by the whole golden shower thing.

By shit being involved.

and by any involvement of animals.

To be honest, porn doesnt really do it for me at all and I dont understand all my mates undieing despereation to see more of it.

Is it like drinking beer........the more you want the more of a man you must be???


----------



## dbighead2

> in one scene a guy banging this chick and he goes "hey baby, look at this." He proceeds to pull out, lay down on his back, throw his knees over his shoulders, and nut on his own face. Definetly the worst thing I've ever sceen.



hahahaha what the fuccccck!!! 

I guess that's one way to teach a porn star how to take a facial


----------



## *Venus*

1) A woman fucking a horse while people stood around and watched, petting the horse's ass, telling it to fuck the shit out of the chick...

2) A man sticking his HEAD in a woman's pussy. This woman was holding her lips back and they looked 2 inches thick /shudders.


----------



## 64tf

> I personally would have a hard time dating someone who is into that sort of thing (not all porn, just the really disturbing type).



Don't scare mari, I've acquired some weird ass porn, but still kept it.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Bridget the Midget!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I forgot that was her name


----------



## fengtau

Midget porn.


----------



## fruitfly

64tf said:
			
		

> *Don't scare mari, I've acquired some weird ass porn, but still kept it. *


LOL so have I, my friend, so have I 

But there's a difference between possessing it and being into it, you know? I think if you're at a new flame's house and he puts on a Max Hardcore video for the two of you to enjoy, he's probably a fan of that genre.


----------



## goodgirl

horese fucking a girl 
a dog fucking a girl
Ive seen a bold guy put his head up a chiks pussy too (disturbing)
and the golden shower and all that bullshit is off putting


----------



## psychetool

Double anal penetration looks painful and not fun.


----------



## 64tf

> But there's a difference between possessing it and being into it, you know? I think if you're at a new flame's house and he puts on a Max Hardcore video for the two of you to enjoy, he's probably a fan of that genre.



Good piont, I was thinking more along the lines of when you start up a random directory of files, and something really fucked up happens to be in there.  Having and choosing that DVD is different.


----------



## psychetool

Ass 2 mouth and cumgargling are also kind of crazy, doesn't turn me off but I kind of wonder what kind of freaky ass bitches are actually willing to do it.

Anyone seen porn where the girls are obviously high ? I'v been looking for porn like that forever but I can't seem to find any. Budgirls is the closest I have come to finding it, and while they rock, I want some hardcore shit...

WWW.EVILANGEL.COM  (best porn site ever)


----------



## x2shy

Just to clear that head in pussy thing. I have watched that, we slowed it down and you can tell it is a fake. There is one part where he puts his hand on her leg and it squishs like it is made out of foam. PHEW! I was scared for her too!


----------



## PhorIndicator

www.tubgirl.com - I dare you. I fucking dare you lmao

*EDIT: This is about the LEAST work safe thing on the whole internet!*


----------



## 64tf

^^I hate you


----------



## LittleBoyLost

Some friends of mine once dared me to look up 'scat' on the net, as a joke.

Now that is f---ed up shit.


----------



## fruitfly

That's fucking gross.


----------



## BA

*I kid you not.*

I saw an asian porno once where a guy was fucking an asian woman with an octupus leg.


----------



## 64tf

Now that I think about it I remember seeing an asian girl have live eels funneled into her.  Pretty fucked up.


----------



## - l - u - c - e -

Some people are just so sick. I don't watch porn so I can't contribute anything to the discussion. 
I've been in chat rooms before where people say they have fucked horses and stuff, it makes me sick to the stomach. Get a life people..


----------



## tinker420

Oh my god, you mean to tell me that the thing about a guy sticking his head up a womens pussy is true. I saw a picture like that on some site but I figured it was a fake. Anyways probably the grossest thing I saw(besides tubgirl) was some porn with a chick that was sucking this guys dick and he was forcing  her mouth on it so hard she puked then continue to suck him off. I draw the line on bodily fluids, even most cum shots kind of gross me out. I dig girl on girl action myself.


----------



## blahblahblah

OHhh Yea max hardocre knows how to fuck those teenage assholes good

http://pvx-ev.ibroadcast.com/ev2/original/?co_id=21124&block3=1


----------



## Zell

dude this topic is scarin the shit outa me...horses..heads...double anal...ahhhhhhh!


----------



## MooShiE

Massive assholes!!! that ppl can just pound without any sorta look of pain on their face!

Porn can get really ferrall sometimes!

*shivers*


----------



## Xenomorph

ive seen a bloke getting blown by a fish. ive seen a pig going hardcore on a blokes arse. ive seen two asian girls vomit on each other and kiss and shit themselvse in the spa. they were off their nut. most disgusting though are the scenes where  bloke/s are going so hardcore on women in their orifices like they are a piece of meat and they look in so much pain. thats revolting. like someone said, forcing his cock so hard in her mouth till she throws up and she keeps going. poor thing.


----------



## Xenomorph

and anything involving shit/gerbels.


----------



## psychetool

An asian chick getting egg yolks funnled into her asshole, only to shit it out onto a hot pan and have their merry crew of fucking insane asians eat it up after it cooked. 

<barf>


----------



## Mariposa

fruitfly said:
			
		

> *jillian: ALL Max Hardcore videos are revolting and revolve around him telling a young girl that she's pretty enough to model before doing something disgusting to her. I personally would have a hard time dating someone who is into that sort of thing (not all porn, just the really disturbing type).  *



There's more to the story than this; in addition to just having finished school (for sex therapy!) he works a part time job for extra $$$ in a porn video store and was asked to evaluate some videos by his boss so we spent the day doing that.  I had a hard time with much of what I saw, as I said I don't really watch porn that much.  We weren't fooling around while watching it, we were critiquing.   

Another fairly fucked up thing I saw was a series of videos in which one girl took on about 8 guys in every hole you could imagine.  This was less disturbing because it seemed that the girls were genuinely enjoying themselves and not being mindfucked like Max Hardcore was trying to do, but the guys were greedier than I had ever seen guys be... every time one guy (for lack of a better way to put it) vacated one orifice, another guy was ripe, hard and ready to enter where the other guy had just vacated.

There was a lot of cumgargling and ass to mouth in this one too which was pretty gross.

psychetool- 420 Girls (NOT WORK SAFE)  may be what you're looking for.  

Why do I feel like such a prude all of a sudden?  What happened to a hot guy with a nice sized rod railing a hot wet willing girl by candlelight until they reach the perfect simultaneous orgasm?   

I feel like such a traditionalist!


----------



## alienanrchist

I've see this one where a guy gets it up the ass by a pot belly pig.  That has to be the most disgusting thing I've seen, aside from some gay double penetrations.  Frat boys shouldn't download porn while drunk, especially while on their roomie's computer.


----------



## FaerieBum

maybe it isnt that gross but it put me off

i downloaded this one porn with guage and shes getting drilled up the ass by some dude...then when he comes in her ass and pulled out...it zoomed right in on her asshole which was opening up and all the cum was dripping out. I hate the look of an open asshole, it makes me ill.

that and when i was high on acid once my friends roomate put on some horse fucking a girl porn....ewww.

double anal..anything that looks like its painful and the girl is totally cringing...but still trying to act like its fun for her

guys spitting on girls faces and putting them down


----------



## sh0ck3r

i've noticed that in all japanese anime/hentai porn the woman always seems to be raped or in a state of submission/great discomfort...


----------



## keystroke

Max Hardcore makes me stomach churn, who the fuck would like that disgusting shit? 

I dunno who gets off on someone throwing up on someone else, or the other dirty shit they do, but it's sickening to know girls will actually let themselves get abused this way.


----------



## - l - u - c - e -

Animal porn should be banned. Its absolutely disgusting! What kind of people would get off by this shit? 
For me, animal porn is the most disturbing thing i've ever seen, although it hasn't really been that much. Thank God!


----------



## glitterbizkit

I was at a museum of erotica in Copenhagen once and in the porn section they have a room with the more extreme stuff, not for the fainthearted.  I just stuck my head in and caught a few glimpses of a screen with a girl giving a dog a blowjob, and I'm sure there was other more disgusting stuff there too, like waterworks, scat play, etc.  Oh, and some of the heavy s&m stuff I find really disturbing... I can't think of anything really bad right now but even things like nipple clamps make me a bit sick to my stomach.


----------



## Wacky

Women having sex with animals like chickens and horses,etc.......

The really gross thing was, that after fucking the horse, the horse started shitting on the girl and she was eating it.

Sick,sick sick and I'm NEVER seeing any porn like that again.


----------



## Wacky

- l - u - c - e - said:
			
		

> *Animal porn should be banned. Its absolutely disgusting! What kind of people would get off by this shit?
> For me, animal porn is the most disturbing thing i've ever seen, although it hasn't really been that much. Thank God! *




My problem with people having sex with animals is:-

How can the animal consent to the sex act/s? 

I consider it human/s raping animal/s.


----------



## dbighead2

I thought animal porn was illegal?


----------



## Xenomorph

"My problem with people having sex with animals is:-

How can the animal consent to the sex act/s? 

I consider it human/s raping animal/s"


umm i think there is something ALOT more wrong than just consent mate.


----------



## inode

In one of the "Gangbang Girl" series videos this girl tosses the salads of ~12 guys in a row.  They're all standing in a line, frigging themselves as she works down the line.  Disgusting, but that series in particular is all about demeaning and vulgar imagery I suppose.


----------



## Dionysius

64tf said:
			
		

> *Now that I think about it I remember seeing an asian girl have live eels funneled into her.  Pretty fucked up. *




I seen this and then she pops them out, about 50 of them while squealing with pleasure. Fucking funny and disturbing :D


----------



## Dionysius

Rocco is pretty fully on, seen a few porn where he drills the girls hard, lots of spit etc..
I love watching DP Gay porn though  Falcon : One Night in Athens has some great submission/DP scenes


----------



## Wacky

Xenomorph said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> umm i think there is something ALOT more wrong than just consent mate. *



No kidding  But,it's a main one I pointed out :D .


----------



## xxxFRIARxxx

*Worst thing evar...*

I once saw a guy getting a fist in the ass with crisco...










...up to the ELBOW.


----------



## bleep

I've seen a pic of that elbow shot, all I could think about was how amazing a person's body can be to fit that...

I consider rape videos to be one of the vilest things out there. Kiddy porn is also evil.


----------



## Raz

I've seen enough fisting videos that it doesn't really gross me out anymore...I don't love it so much, but am not really grossed out by it either.

HOWEVER.....there is one particular gay porno with a guy called the Magic Mystery Hole, and he takes a witches' hat almost all the way to the base (I think they're called traffic cones in America..).  Now THAT's disturbing.....  8(


----------



## Witch Doctor

^^ WOW!!


----------



## EpicureanDream

Definitely Japanese tentacle porn....god.....do they really get off on that?


----------



## vibr8tor

I have nothing to add to this post other than...

good lord!  you people have seen some sick shit!  I feel like I've lead such a sheltered life.  The only odd things I've ever seen is a woman milking another chics boob, and a lady getting humped by a dog. 

I'm not complaining though.  I don't think I wanna see any of the disturbing things mentioned.  Especially the egg thing 8(


----------



## glitterbizkit

the internet is a dangerous thing...


----------



## JosephTHeSequel

nerf football shot out of a pussy and granny porn.


----------



## randycaver

The most disturbing things I've ever seen just involved midget porn .. I went on a downloading spree one day.

It was really just funny, lol


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

It isn't the MOST disturbing thing but long fingernails (on either sex) poking and prodding orifices make me cringe.


----------



## glitterbizkit

^^ yeah thats gross.  seems like it's almost a requirement for female pornstars to have fake long red fingernails though...


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

That thing that used to be on www.lemonparty.org

and some porn where some girl stepped on a guys nuts in high heels.


----------



## fengtau

However, disturbing the porn might be...never blame it on the producer.  I always blame the consumer.  If there is no market for it, they would not have made it.


----------



## invisible5

I haven't seen much bad stuff but i did get sent the link to goatse.cx once... that was the worst thing i've seen.... can't believe noones mentioned it yet

Oh yeah and i saw this pic of an asian girl laying on her back in a bathtub, with shit EXPLODING out of her arse hole and in a big arc to her mouth... don't know how she shat that much or how it came out with such force, but there was literally a stram all the way from her bum through the air to her mouth.... damn tho asians have some wierd porn

But the strangest thing about it was the pussy was blurred out... yet nothing else was... wtf?!? wierd


----------



## chokingvictim

fengtau said:
			
		

> *However, disturbing the porn might be...never blame it on the producer.  I always blame the consumer.  If there is no market for it, they would not have made it. *




Word.

I've seen two things that people at my job felt the need to bring up on the computer than call me over to see it.
One was a guy putting his head either up a girls taco, or up another guy's ass, not sure and I didn't look long enough to be able to tell, but it was fuckin sick.
Then there's the shit-eating which is just fuckin disgusting. Scat I think its called. I understand the phenomenon of some girls squirting when they orgasm which is totally normal, but people eating each other's shit is just fuckin nasty.
Also, the lemonparty pic and tubgirl are nasty, as well as anything with women getting it from a horse/dog/etc.
I think that covers the worst stuff I've seen or heard of. Oh and the whole ball torture stuff where a women kicks or stomps on a guys genitals. wtf? you're supposed to stroke it, not destroy it damnit. who the fuck lets some chick do this to him for a paycheck?


----------



## eloise

i won't pretend i don't love max hardcore's stuff, and honestly, seeing as he's making such a great living from it, clearly i'm one of a great many fans. although perhaps not many of them are women. 

girls banging pigs, that's kinda cool. i mean gross.

and um.. ooh, the Jim Powers' 'Extreme Penetration' stuff is pretty freaky-cool, they have this one girl with this massive amount of pencils in there.. they put them in one by one, it's awesome.

i mean uh..
that's disgusting!!
who wrote that?!


----------



## djiang87

A few weeks ago i was at my local internet cafe. Me and the boss are mates and he was watching sum pornos that he just received. One of them was called 'hot and hairy'. I nearly threw up when i saw the girls. They looked like they were from a primative society.

Some other gross stuff i seen include a girl choking while suking a horses dick (i fink she died) and a guy fuking a pig.

Another gross thing ive heard about (but not seen) is one of my friends fucking a cat when he was stoned and also letting a dog lick his balls


----------



## bachus

The sad thing is that it's almost impossible to find really good porn: where the couple is really into each other, really having a great time, hot lusty loving sex.  No corny fake dialog. No bulbous fake tits. No clownish makeup, no faked scripted "Oh, oh, oh yess!!" Just 2 people really feeling it.

Now that would be nice to watch.


----------



## LittleBoyLost

That's what amateur porn is for.


----------



## BigUnit420

crusty pizza definitly.  If u want to see it go to google image search and put in crusty pizza in the search box....


----------



## tinker420

EWWWWW...........thats disgusting, yes that is now the most disgusting thing I've seen so far. I don't even know what else to say!


----------



## tootz

on a friends computer, a 4 year old girl getting licked out


----------



## lazyvegan

^^ sounds like you need some new friends...

psychtool..if you want wore 'druggy' type porn there's alwayz http://www.raverporn.net or http://www.hippiegoddess.com ...my ex is actually on the latter.....

although i am sure there are those on this board that would consider those sites highly revolting


----------



## LittleBoyLost

A bit off-topic, but randycaver: I love your avatar!!


----------



## Witch Doctor

fart porn lol 

http://uselessjunk.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1087


----------



## fairnymph

> The sad thing is that it's almost impossible to find really good porn: where the couple is really into each other, really having a great time, hot lusty loving sex. No corny fake dialog. No bulbous fake tits. No clownish makeup, no faked scripted "Oh, oh, oh yess!!" Just 2 people really feeling it.
> 
> Now that would be nice to watch.


My sentiments exactly. I  haven't watched much porn, really, but nearly all of it has been disturbingly fake in terms of emotion and real sexual  appeal.


----------



## Daimo

Any and all of the shitting (& shit eating) and animal stuff which has already been mentioned... I've been unlucky to stumble across it along the way....

The head up the clacka video is a 100% fake.... Also with a lot (not all) of the shit eating ones, the shitter concerned is given an enema of cooked goo which looks like shit, is shitted out, and either done hot karl styles or eaten.

Desperate for $$ pregnant ladies getting banged or squirting milk isnt much fun to watch.

Some stills which have been floating around for years, a crab, cans/bottles, previously mentioned eels and witches hats (up various holes).  Amputee sex (where a person with a stumpy arm or leg uses it to pleasure various holes).

*ANYTHING INVOLVING ANY NAKED PICTURES OF GRANDMAS OR GREAT GRANDMAS!* 

The yuckiest I saw was a guy doing this chick anal doggie in a beach holiday resort bathroom, he pushes her head down the toilet and keeps flushing it...

stileproject used to have all the gross stuff 5+ years ago b4 he went all commercial on us.

A funny one that I saw once was 2 women with a drill, they attached a dildo to it and one proceeded to drill the other one with the drill/dildo - it wasnt a pain/torture one, it was quite amusing to watch.

Opening a can of worms here... but..... I guess the most disgusting and disturbing thing to watch would be snuff porn, REAL snuff porn...  (no I haven't, and would not EVER.  I have seen other non porn related death videos like most people).



Thats my rather large 2c worth... if I think of anything else, I'll let you know...

PS: has anyone signed the petition to bring back the goatse.cx yet?


----------



## glitterbizkit

damn this thread!!!! ---> fuelled by curiosity, I just looked up goatse on google...  Now that makes the top of the list of disturbing things I've seen.


----------



## ratrenkamp

looks like fucking orange juice!!!!!!


----------



## Daimo

MMMMMMMMMMMMMM goatse!


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

Not down with beastiality at all.  Some S&M stuff is just gross and painful to watch.  Fecalphillia, disgusting and unhealthy.  Various pissing videos.  I don't like bodily waste.

A girl taking a dick so far down her throat that she vomits on the guy's junk.

A chick getting so many loads busted in her mouth that semen comes out her nose.

A girl with a prolapsed rectum.


----------



## rollinginecstasy

my grandma


----------



## Mariposa

Evidently choking girls on the cock until they puke is the new hotness in porn.

I disagree.  I don't think that vomit belongs anywhere NEAR sex.  It's been explained to me by someone who thinks about these things a lot more than I do that the vomiting is intended to be cathartic, but I cannot eroticize it.  When I puke, it's either because I'm sick or I've been drinking/partying too hard.  Neither situation is really conducive to sex... I don't want anyone NEAR me when I'm vomiting unless they're being kind enough to hold back my hair!

I'm still really scarred from the Max Hardcore video.  It's completely beyond my comprehension how anyone, male or female, could get turned on from that misogynistic drivel.  There's nothing sexy about a young woman in some of the best years of her life being some fat old asshole's *victim.*


----------



## Colt45

I disagree with your point here, mariposa.  The women in his videos aren't really victims.  They got themselves into the situation, they're getting paid to do the job, and they know what it entails.  They're perfectly able to walk away at any point during filming -- but they don't. 

Sure, it can turn you off, but I would not go so far as to call the women in his videos victims.

C45


----------



## Mariposa

^I perceive them as being victimized.  That's my subjective opinion, yours obviously differs.  Someone can still be victimized even if they've signed consent forms and accepted payment for services rendered.


----------



## -spiderman-

A college student in her apartment that trained her german shepherd to fuck her when she was naked spread eagle on the bed.

Yeah....


----------



## katmeow

Vociferous said:
			
		

> *I drunkenly downloaded one porn called "Milk Maids" once, on the wrong assumption it would be all about chicks with big breasts.  Oh they had large breasts, but that would be solely due to the fact that they were fucking lactating!
> *



Haha, I've heard about that one from guys who worked with my sister.

The most sickening I've seen was one that started out with a few asian girls getting it on, and then ended in a shit bath. I nearly vomited.

There was an email ages ago I saw with a horse and a woman. Very disturbing.


----------



## Mariposa

^Yeah, it was a shit quality mpeg of a woman giving a horse a blowjob and the horse whinnying as he came all over her face if I remember correctly.


----------



## Billy Orange

friend sent me an mpeg, of this chick with a vibrator,  shuving in this doods pee hole!, thats right!, a vibrator shoved in down your peehole, guy seemed to enoy it, it was very painful to watch, even thinkin about it makes me shudder....


----------



## jihad joe

The most disgusting porn I have ever seen consisted of a guy firstly doing a shit. After which he then got a syringe and sucked up some of the shit into the syringe.

Next he forced the shit from the syringe (no needle) into the eye of his erect cock. He then proceded to masturbate and finally ejaculated the shit along with the usual goo.

Sickening!


----------



## Mariposa

^That one wins the prize so far methinks.


----------



## jihad joe

mariposa420 said:
			
		

> *^That one wins the prize so far methinks.   *



Thanks, i'm a winner!

As a long term porn admirer i've seen heaps of sick porn. But yeah that definitely took the cake in my book.....


----------



## Mariposa

^I have a perverse (no pun intended) fascination with hearing about fucked up shit that goes on in porn.  I have no idea what that says about me because the kind of porn I find erotic is generally the kind that could be described as lovemaking.  I dislike most porn, but the porn I like, I 

Then again, though, some of you know me pretty well, either through my posts or because you're my friends.  I think anyone would agree that I'm an adventure junkie.  I can come off as more quiet and reserved than that, but I have a healthy respect for shock value in general.  I prefer to observe it most of the time and engage in it only but I like figuring out what makes people tick and I have a more than healthy interest in sexuality.    I guess I started this thread in the spirit that some of you might get off (figuratively speaking) on a discussion of the shocking, the taboo, the sheer horror that goes across your face when your boundaries get stretched, even if it's only words on a page... especially when they're words on a page that you never envisioned until you read something that you didn't expect to.

I know I do.   

I suppose it's also an offshoot of the cliche that some people will do anything for a buck, and some people get off on doing it for free, regardless of the absence or presence of recording devices.  

If porn is art, and a good friend of mine IRL has provided me with a good foundation for the fact that it is so I feel confident in saying that... then just as in visual, musical, theatrical, any kind of art, sometimes you see still-lifes of pretty flowers and sometimes you see something on the other end of the continuum that absolutely appalls you.  I have seen visual art that evokes that reaction in me on a non-pornographic level on many occasions.  I'm trying to work out my feelings with now having experienced that jaw dropping aspect with respect to porn.


----------



## Anarchofascist

At some point I'm going to have to say that I saw the Japanese eel video and adjudged it to be absolutely AWESOME.  I mean appalling.  Yes.  I was totally disgusted.


----------



## arcarsenal

there is a video out there of a man penetrating a woman...'s empty eye socket (apparently she had a glass eye or something?)

that was pretty shocking


----------



## smokin' joe

Where too start.....

I've seen WAY too much sick-o porn.  I dont get off on the sick shit really, I'm just curious to see it most of the time.  I do get off on porn but it's usually pretty tame..

Jihad: saw that one too and wished I never had. 

I've got an mpeg of this chick called BJ  getting a double anal fisting from her husband.  There are heaps of other vids of her sticking all sorts of things up her arse.

seen a bit of scat, mainly german.  This is some seriously gross stuff in one vid this girl gets so grossed out that she vomits on herself (she was already covered in shit) and procedes to rub that around the place too.... YEEECH

I think one of the worst things would have to be Japanese sewer sex.  I was on the warp records web site and I was trying to download an mp3 preview.  There link had been hijacked and I got a vid of these guys humiliating this girl in the sewer.. They were also pissing on her and rubbing turds and various other unidentified filth on her...  I couldn't watch the whole thing.  Horrible.  Apparently it's a whole genre of sick porn unto itself.

Oh yeah, I almost forgot about the frogs..... Guy sticking little green frogs up a girls snatch while giggling like a psycho...

I'm sure I'll thnk of more in due time


----------



## Mariposa

arcarsenal said:
			
		

> *there is a video out there of a man penetrating a woman...'s empty eye socket (apparently she had a glass eye or something?)
> 
> that was pretty shocking *



That's known as *squicking* and there was a thread on it awhile back, but damned if I can find it.

From Urban Dictionary:

*Squick* (v.)

Squicking is similar to skullfucking in that an individual copulates with the skull of another individual. It differs, however, in that while traditional skullfucking uses preexisting orifices, squicking involves the creation of new ones, possibly through the use of a drill.

_I brought my drill over to her house and squicked her._


----------



## Code

Anal fucking followed by the girl sucking the guy to completion. Gross!


----------



## sonicnature

Tubgirl is the sickest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

jihad joe said:
			
		

> *The most disgusting porn I have ever seen consisted of a guy firstly doing a shit. After which he then got a syringe and sucked up some of the shit into the syringe.
> 
> Next he forced the shit from the syringe (no needle) into the eye of his erect cock. He then proceded to masturbate and finally ejaculated the shit along with the usual goo.
> 
> Sickening! *



Sounds like a fine way to end up getting your dick amputated.


----------



## Anarchofascist

Well, this thread impelled me to go looking for the Japanese woman / funnel / live eel video on the Internet.  I cannot find it.

Does anyone know where this is located?  I mean, naturally, I don't wish to view such horrors again, but I need to be able to find it so, uh, I can, uh, notify my Congressman about such filfth so he can, uh, introduce legislation to prevent such practices from being repeated.  Or something.


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I think all porn is pretty disgusting, personally.


----------



## Anarchofascist

So do I, but we need something to keep us from thinking of past loves, don't we?


----------



## L O V E L I F E

Anarchofascist said:
			
		

> *So do I, but we need something to keep us from thinking of past loves, don't we? *



. . . or to keep reminding us *of* past loves.


----------



## frizzantik

Code said:
			
		

> *Anal fucking followed by the girl sucking the guy to completion. Gross! *



yeah i think this is pretty rauch, and i've noticed it in a lot of pornos lately 

the nastiest ive seen is naked people eating shit directly out of each others assholes..  just.. why?


----------



## fruitfly

^ Oh. My. God.


----------



## RaverMadness

Well, there was the .mpeg of the guy who jacked two AA batteries out of his urethra.

The picture of a guy getting fisted... while the fister was holding a thick-ass steel chain...

This (NSFW): http://www.beastpaint.com/

This (NSFW): http://www.crackwhoreconfessions.com/crack_whores/alexis.htm

9-11 pornstar tribute (keep clicking MORE, NSFW) http://www.hollymoss.com/hm64/

http://www.retardsex.com/ (NSFW)


----------



## glitterbizkit

^^haha, Ive seen the battery thing, one of my past boyfriends actually showed it to me... that was kind of traumatising actually.


----------



## Bling

PhorIndicator said:
			
		

> *www.tubgirl.com - I dare you. I fucking dare you lmao
> 
> *EDIT: This is about the LEAST work safe thing on the whole internet!* *



i'll see (well id rather not ) your tubgirl and raise you a www.goatse.ca


----------



## fruitfly

^ From Wikipedia:


> Goatse.cx is one of the most widely known Internet shock sites. Its front page contains an explicit picture, hello.jpg, featuring a man wearing a gold ring on his left hand (and nothing else) manually stretching his anus and rectum to a diameter roughly equal to the width of his hand. Below the anus, the man's dangling penis and testicles are visible. The site is commonly linked to by Internet trolls in order to shock unsuspecting users with the image. Hello.jpg has the caption "stinger".



Look before you leap, people!


----------



## Spooky Mulder

that dictionary description is hilarious!


----------



## starsistar

Hmm, for nasty porn the winner isssssss


This bondage mpeg i saw a LONG time ago (no sound) where they tired up a woman and basically branded and burned the living crap out of her "down there".... there wasn't much detail, but i went and vomited just the same, makes me shudder to think about.  Also most hard bondage vids on sites like www.insex.com are AWFUL and really truly disgusting.


----------



## Colt45

Bondage pwnz j00. 

C45


----------



## junglejuice

Theres that one Rocco Sifreddi video where hes fuckin that girl doggy-style in the bathroom, then proceeds to dunk her head down into the toilet and flush, and keep pumpin away. Pretty fuckin hilarious, actually.


----------



## Druggist

I'm not into sick porn, I don't really like hard core that much either. I like the soft core stuff. But anyway, I do like to look at all different types of porn just out of curiousity, and I have seen almost all the videos described in this thread. But the porn I hate the most is scat and bondage. Normal bondage doesn't bother me, it's the kind where the female has her tits tied up so tight that they are purple and look like they are going to explode, and sometimes have needles or other small sharp objects jammed into them.
No one has mentioned necrophelia porn. It's not easy to find and there isn't a lot out there, but if you look hard enough you will find it. And it is pretty disturbing.


----------



## faris

i'm really not into porn at all...namely most hardcore.  i don't care to see golden showers or scat...ew...the necrophelia just mentioned above...no thanks.  also, probably the most disturbing things i've found on my computer after my husband has fiinished his viewings have been beastiality and rape porn.  i was highly disturbed that he had been viewing that.  he assured me it was titled differently though, and i can understand that.


----------



## Zell

I saw this one of a gril with a pool table cue stuck in her ass and the pool table balls in her...yeah...i dunno how many i couldnt watch the whole thing..freaked me out for days..


----------



## Mariposa

junglejuice said:
			
		

> *Theres that one Rocco Sifreddi video where hes fuckin that girl doggy-style in the bathroom, then proceeds to dunk her head down into the toilet and flush, and keep pumpin away. Pretty fuckin hilarious, actually. *



That grosses me out 10 times more than the scat or necrophilia stuff, believe it or not.  The humiliation factor of the video you describe far outweighs the grossout factor of scat, golden showers or necrophilia in my opinion.

Same with ass to mouth.  I can write someone eating shit out of someone's asshole off as merely grotesque.  Ass to mouth is specifically designed to humiliate the woman (or man, as the case may be). 

To me humiliation, like the scenario described in my original post, is the biggest turnoff in porn... but quite obviously there's a market for it.  I'm generally more turned off by psychological torture than physical torture.  Fucking someone's body in a torturous way... well, the players in that scenario can usually dissociate from their bodies, in a similar manner to many women who have been raped or sexually abused.

Fucking someone's mind... who could dissociate from having their head stuck down a toilet and fucked from the back?

*shudders*


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

^^^Really Mariposa?  I do find that hard to believe.

Sexually humiliating situations are a part of a lot of people's fantasies, mine included and I'm willing to bet your's too if you really examined the issue.

Humiliation is a huge part of porn.  We may detach ourselves by saying "they're pornstars", "it's a job, they don't care", "she faking it, and he's been strokin it for an hour to get it that big."

...but really, isn't a huge part of porn the kind of voyueristic idea of watching people have sex?  Getting off on seeing people do stuff that you personally wouldn't want to be seen on film doing? 

I know I've said before that I have very little will to dominate anyone, but I couldn't call myself Malice if I didn't get off on twisted shit a little.

I feel humiliation is a part of almost all sexuality.  It's a sliding scale of course.  On the one end may be a person getting off on the fact that their partner is kneeling while giving them oral on down to making somebody eat the bread from the circle jerk...  I'd like like to think I'm on the lower end.

What REALLY bothers me is the dangerous stuff in porn/sex.  Choking,beating, prolapsed colons, that shit up the piss hole thing are the indicators of a depraved mind IMO.

It's a real sociopath that would risk life and limb for sexual gratifacation and/or satisfy other's wants for a particular brand of sexual humiliation.  Pride grows back, penises and rectal tissue do not.

Wow that got long.

P.s For the record: No, that face in the toilet thing didn't turn me on in the least.


----------



## ZimBoy

feel like i am going to throw up, uggh, gross shit


----------



## Pingu

edit:

I changed my mind.  This was probably TOO disturbing for most people.


----------



## *Venus*

Little kids being raped, now that I think about it more.  Very very sad. 

I started to watch the eels but had to turn it off. I didnt realise they were so... lively. /barfs.


----------



## Mariposa

MaliceNwunderland- I will respond as best I can.

I don't think the humiliation aspect is there in all of D/S interactions.  What about, by way of example, a loving dominant man, a benevolent dictator type, who finds a receptive woman who is personally gratified by pleasing him in whatever way fits her personal desires and respects her boundaries?

There is nothing to be humiliated about in the most basic form of that scenario.  In fact, truth be told, it's my ideal. 

I would never take it as far as in Ron Burgundy's current thread about his contractual relationship (I think it's still here on the front page) with his S/O in which he owns her nor would I take it in front of a videocamera.   However, I believe it provides a memorable and extreme example.  

I see porn differently than you do.  I get off on the visual of two consenting, sexy people who enjoy being exhibitionists.  

As for the porn stars themselves, maybe we (viewers) can detach from them because they are so dissociated from themselves.  Perhaps it's an extension of what we're viewing on the screen... like begetting like.  

Regardless, pornography gets our attention.   It is designed to arouse and it certainly does.  And the more a given piece of pornographic expression either appeals to or appalls us, the more attention we give it.

I have rambled enough.  I'm really impressed with the replies in this thread and level of discussion we've kept.  Many thanks to everyone for your responses.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## yimmy12

super heros


----------



## potato

I find that porn has a tendency to suck you in - and is subject to the law of diminishing returns. In know i found softer stuff doing little after a while, and gradually crept up on the harder and harder stuff. I've seen a lot of stuff already mentioned in this thread, and i wish to god i never had.

I am relieved to hear that that bald-man-sticking-head-up-woman thing was a fake. I viewed it not knowing what it was ages ago and was very grossed out for a long time afterwards. Although it's still not the worst thing i have seen.


----------



## Sllip

We all know that Cleo is the gateway porn to the harder stuff.


----------



## Kerrigan

I've seen everything in this thread apart from real branding. What disturbs me the most is that I no longer find any of it disturbing. The Internet has taken something from me, I know it...

How about a girl tied up and electrocuted by a wrinkly old man? Later on he throws some water over her, presumably to hurt her more...

Choking and gagging just sounds awful and always makes me gag.

But porn is just... porn. As long as it's not harming anyone then how could I complain?


----------



## potato

Kerrigan said:
			
		

> *
> But porn is just... porn. As long as it's not harming anyone then how could I complain? *



To me that is an incredibly bizzare thing to say. Women getting fucked by 5 guys at once, pissed on, humiliated in any way imaginable, or tortured actively  involves people being harmed.

The majority of porn by its very nature involoves harm. You can say that the girls are there by choice but in some cases that it not true and in most cases they aren't there so much through choice as through a lack of choice. The level of brainwashing and dependence that is often set up within the sex industry is quite chilling. A lot of women end up with drug addictions as a result of being in the industry and this makes it even harder for them to get out.

I'm not saying this applies to every porn producer or star, but in nearly all cases the women aren't there because they want to be. 

Thinkn about it. Would you choose it as a job? Being fucked and/or humiliated by random strangers, then having that broadcast to more strangers?


----------



## Druggist

> Thinkn about it. Would you choose it as a job? Being fucked and/or humiliated by random strangers, then having that broadcast to more strangers?



Some people get off on the knowledge that strangers are watching them get fucked by other random strangers...


----------



## atmospherix

I think the nastiest thing I've ever seen in a porno (that I can recall) was one with Max Hardcore. He's banging this girl in the ass, he busts a nut but leaves it in, he takes it out when he's finished. He then holds a cup or a glass (or something to drink out of, its been a long time, cant really remember) anyway he holds it to her ass. She then farts and out comes the jizz, which he collects. She then proceeds to drink it. Pretty gross in my opinion.


----------



## syymphonatic

well, i watched _debbie does dallas_ after dosing LSD, so that was pretty disturbing.  I've never seen any hardcore, blatently fucked up stuff, and i'm not sure that i want to... some of this shit sounds like it would make me sick or panic.


----------



## trancemushboy

i like to watch extreme sm porn.

finger nailing, extreme playpiercing, canning, forced anal , spanking, fisting(and i mean really hardcore fisting) .

the only thing i draw my line at is scat.

I have a vast collection of sm porn, each to their own I think.


----------



## trancemushboy

starsistar said:
			
		

> *Hmm, for nasty porn the winner isssssss
> 
> 
> This bondage mpeg i saw a LONG time ago (no sound) where they tired up a woman and basically branded and burned the living crap out of her "down there".... there wasn't much detail, but i went and vomited just the same, makes me shudder to think about.  Also most hard bondage vids on sites like www.insex.com are AWFUL and really truly disgusting. *



i am a huge fan of insex, their vids are top quality porn !


----------



## Jabberwocky

I saw this video once of a naked girl bending over a pizza which was on the floor. She started shoving her fingers down her throat and throwing up on the pizza then she ate the pizza/vomit. It was not nice.


----------



## Mariposa

trancemushboy said:
			
		

> *i like to watch extreme sm porn.
> 
> finger nailing, extreme playpiercing, canning, forced anal, spanking, fisting(and i mean really hardcore fisting) .
> 
> the only thing i draw my line at is scat.
> 
> I have a vast collection of sm porn, each to their own I think. *



I think I can figure out the rest, and I am almost afraid to ask but my curiosity has gotten the better of me...

_what the fuck are "canning" and "finger nailing" ?_

I was reading another SLR thread yesterday (damned that I can't find it) that talked a bit about emetophilia- getting off either by throwing up or being thrown up on.  One interpretation is that it has something to do with returning to infancy to a space where we felt completely taken care of... I'm not sure I'm following that, though.

Max Hardcore just gets more charming as this thread goes on.  8(


----------



## Colt45

mariposa420 said:
			
		

> *I think I can figure out the rest, and I am almost afraid to ask but my curiosity has gotten the better of me...
> 
> what the fuck are "canning" and "finger nailing" ?
> 
> I was reading another SLR thread yesterday (damned that I can't find it) that talked a bit about emetophilia- getting off either by throwing up or being thrown up on.  One interpretation is that it has something to do with returning to infancy to a space where we felt completely taken care of... I'm not sure I'm following that, though.
> 
> Max Hardcore just gets more charming as this thread goes on.  8( *



Caning, the act of beating someone with a cane.

Finger nailing is the act of scratching someone with fingernails or simply digging them into the persons flesh.

- Colt


----------



## 000000

now when i say this dont fucking ban me. but its pretty disturbing when a guy fucks a girl in the ass and then she sucks his dick! youll find plenty of it in porn. thats just fucking wrong...


----------



## trancemushboy

finger nailing: inserting needles at the skin a little under the nails. 

that stuff hurts quite a bit.


----------



## etherdesign

WTF?  That's not porn that's torture.  Reading this thread has been like watching people slowing down on the freeway to see an accident.  trancemushboy has been the first to admit he liked it what he watched, I think, and that's fucking disgusting.  I've seen a horse video, and it blew my mind away as to what kind of depravity or events ever led the girl to perform such an act.  Maybe I'm naive, but I think there would always be a better route somehow to take.  I know some people get off on this stuff, doing or watching, but I just can't understand where it comes from.

I know some tribals and people attain ecstacy from hanging from flesh-embedded hooks for hours, or peircing their bodies with hundreds of weight-carrying needles.  I can understand that, but I can't seem to understand such things as these acts.  I guess I can draw a few parallells between the two, but one involves a single person in a particular mindset and the other two beings.  I suppose the filming is one aspect, I know people participate in pain to the point of ecstacy rituals and have for a long time, but the camera is not always there.  I've never really heard of girls enjoying being fucked by a horse before video.


----------



## buzzn_all_nite_long

um... just some really old dude watching couples fucking, he was gross and he would touch the girls and fuck em... it was R rated on the playboy channel, its like a show where he fills out fantasys. he is freaky old and gross


----------



## buzzn_all_nite_long

theres another type of fetish where they torture animals for pleasure....

never seen it, never want to...


----------



## trancemushboy

etherdesign said:
			
		

> *WTF?  That's not porn that's torture.  Reading this thread has been like watching people slowing down on the freeway to see an accident.  trancemushboy has been the first to admit he liked it what he watched, I think, and that's fucking disgusting.  I've seen a horse video, and it blew my mind away as to what kind of depravity or events ever led the girl to perform such an act.  Maybe I'm naive, but I think there would always be a better route somehow to take.  I know some people get off on this stuff, doing or watching, but I just can't understand where it comes from.
> 
> I know some tribals and people attain ecstacy from hanging from flesh-embedded hooks for hours, or peircing their bodies with hundreds of weight-carrying needles.  I can understand that, but I can't seem to understand such things as these acts.  I guess I can draw a few parallells between the two, but one involves a single person in a particular mindset and the other two beings.  I suppose the filming is one aspect, I know people participate in pain to the point of ecstacy rituals and have for a long time, but the camera is not always there.  I've never really heard of girls enjoying being fucked by a horse before video. *




i think you are missing the point in using the word torture.

in bdsm everything is consented, if someone wants to be spanked it is not torture it is pleasure, if you spank a masochist you are giving pleasure to that person so it is far from torture.

I can understand that this is not for everyone and that most people who enjoy this kind of stuff have trouble to admit it and even call it sick but I can tell you that I am not sick, actually I am pretty normal and confortbale with my ways of getting and giving pleasure.

Of course if I date a vanilla girl and have sex with her I would never do this kind of stuff with her, I can live without kinky sex but of course I prefer when things get kinky, at least some light bondage to add some temper to the sex act is needed but that is just me 

peace and respect


----------



## paradoxcycle




----------



## Mariposa

^Damn you J!  :D  

For what it's worth, I am no longer seeing the guy in the original post, he turned out to be an ass for reasons unrelated to porn.  

I saw a pretty fucked up website recently (a link a bler sent me!) that involved all sorts of extreme humiliation/BDSM.  My tummy hurt after that.  

And I still can't bring myself to watch the eel video.


----------



## guineaPig

im into like cumshots and shit, but man, i've seen some asian (usually asian anyways) drink like...entire pitchers of cum. i've got no idea how they keep that shit down.


----------



## paradoxcycle

_Originally posted by mariposa420 _
*My tummy hurt after that.   * 

No no, your stomach hurts from the cat you just ate. Remember? :D


----------



## Mariposa

^You're going to pay for that one.  :D


----------



## SIM-1

I saw a chick shove a baseball bat up her arse (like she loved that,yeah) Then i saw some guy squatting over some chick & shittin in her mouth & she didnt even fucking gag!!! They were so into it. Anything I've seen with animals i consider cruel, & i think The wildlife fund for nature should step in. I saw a guy shove his foot up some skank.  Thats all pretty gross!!! dont u think??? LOL


----------



## psychetool

*Venus* said:
			
		

> *Little kids being raped, now that I think about it more.  Very very sad.
> 
> I started to watch the eels but had to turn it off. I didnt realise they were so... lively. /barfs. *



Where the fuck did you see that disgusting shit?!!? UGH!! <BARF> <CRYS> 

I hope you fucking reported it to the FBI, they crack down on kiddy porn like what... Ugh... Just... Ugh.... If you didn't already i'll pass along the appropriate numbers/websites to report that kind of child desecration. Let me know, because these sick fucks need to go down...

Pretty much nothing consensual phases me these days, but anything that isn't consented to or has to do with underage actors... ARGH! Makes me feel so angry I could turn into the hulk...

Scat ? don't understand it, have seen it though...
Golden Showers ? Same thing... WHY ?
Bondage Dom ? I guess I understand the appeal but don't get turned on by it myself...
Snuff ? Never seen it, unless you count the fake stuff in 8Milimeter........... people who make these films need to die a long and painful death...... they will then burn in the depths of hell being repeatedly sodomized and tortured in new and exciting ways by their new owner - satan.


----------



## TrippedOutKid

LOL about half the stuff mentioned in this thread is actually pretty hot to me. You guys have too weak of stomaches lol. I have actually seen some of the vids mentioned too. I know of something all of you neglected to mention though that is pretty rare and I know some people who like. I also have a friend who is into necrophillia. Interesting world we live in huh? I'm personally into the vampire stuff. Check for my post I just left on it. Vampires and blookd games


----------



## Juvenile

Prior to reading this thread and following a couple of links I hadn't seen much worse than the anal to facials!
I nearly threw up when I saw tubgirl.


----------



## TrippedOutKid

Which one is that Juvenile?


----------



## e5th3r

a guy was face fucking his girlfriend and she looked like she was having the worst time and was quite scary because it looked very forced. she had tears coming down her eyes and everything. and he was thrusting so hard that she vommited a good 4 times right on his cock. but he kept going.. pulling her hair and everything. it made me fucking sick to my stomach. after that i've never really enjoyed giving head.


----------



## Tech as heck

haha thats funny , The minute I looked at this thread title I thought of Max Hardcore....before I even read it...


----------



## Mariposa

On the topic of snuff (I am at work and don't want to google it!) and at the risk of sounding extremely naive:

*Is snuff just an urban myth or does it actually exist?*  No links necessary, but facts to support whatever conclusion you have would be appreciated.


----------



## fruitfly

Watch the eel video! Really, it's not that bad.


----------



## TrippedOutKid

Snuff is regular .... distorted maybe gorey stuff. Snuffx is more sexually oriented. That is what you are looking for, I think aren't you?


----------



## explorer

Um, anyone care to enlighten me on what Snuff is?  I don't think I've ever heard of this before.


----------



## fruitfly

LOL just watch _8 mm_.


----------



## TrippedOutKid

Gorey stuff like castrations, decapatations, torture, etc. At least that's my basic understanding of it.


----------



## guineaPig

http://www.newsfilter.org

alotta random vids. some are funny but most are twisted 'work warning' type shit.


----------



## LittleBoyLost

According to UrbanDictionary.com:

Snuff
1. (verb) To kill, assasinate, destroy, murder.
2. (adj.) A real (not staged) filmed murder; usually of raping and killing a woman. In some cases it is viewed for sexual arousal.

_1. A lot of people got mugged and snuffed here.

2. There was this one underground snuff film of a guy getting tortured with a razor blade. _

link: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=snuff&r=f


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

This is quite possibly the worst thread I have ever seen. 
Some people are very fucking sick..Im glad I dont look at any of this stuff at all..Id be scared what Id run across by accident.    ! ! ! !


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

snuff films don't exist. I think the website snopes.com did an investigation of it. lots of fakes out there though.

Male infibulation = grossest shit ever, search google


----------



## TrippedOutKid

um  nope they exist. Why you want some?


----------



## Salviamind

1st shit vid I saw they were clearly all enjoying it = now at lot of peopl say that the sickist thing Ive ever seen or fuckin a dog is - hav u people never seen the news with war & torture & stuff in the world??? yeah theres plenty o porn u can c that will make u feel right ill but actualy the news is a lot sicker most time

anyroadup more horrors - vids of genital mutilation arn't good - hat pins throo the labia, hotwax on helmet with a lit match down the cock peehole, ball nailing (not finger nails metal ones) m8 saw 1 wif guy tortured in a chair - set fire 2 his hair(he going nuts but tied down), cut off his breathing till he started fitting. know a girl loved watching GM - penis cutting & all.

All horrid 2 me but still aint as bad as 1/2 of the stuff we waatch on tv news happily munchin our dinner


----------



## eloise

authorities have never actually found proof of the existence of snuff movies.


----------



## qwe

*work warning?*

www.tubgirl.com

oh and pink socking.  in case you dont know, it is when the girl (or guy) somehow pushes out her inner ass (tissue?).  this giant pink/purple veiny thing blubs out.  my friends have heard of it but dont think its real, and dont believe htat ive seen it on porn.

also, shit videos on consumption junction.  they arent as bad as pink socking, but they are pretty nasty


----------



## qwe

Pingu said:
			
		

> *edit:
> 
> I changed my mind.  This was probably TOO disturbing for most people. *



please unedit!


----------



## slyvan wanderer

eloise said:
			
		

> *authorities have never actually found proof of the existence of snuff movies. *



I would think some would exist, considering child porn is all rape.  The only difference would be the age of the victim (well and the murder, but its in the same gist of illegal immoral sexual acts being filmed)


----------



## swifty

Snuff is a myth according to http://www.snopes2.com/horrors/madmen/snuff.htm

The most disgusting thing I've ever watched (unintentionally) was a real video if a girl being raped.

It started off looking like a dodgy home made dorm room porn movie, but it wasn't until I watched for a while that i saw the girl just really wasnt into any of it. Eventually she's getting more and more panicky when another guy comes in and ties her hands up and they both go to town on her, the guy who bought is going "wait it gets better" first I was thinking good acting, but then I heard the shrill edge of panic and hysteria in this poor girls voice, then they started hitting her.....

That was enough for me, I turned to this guy and asked what the fuck this was all about, and why he thought I'd wanna watch it, I then beat the living fuck out of the guy who it belonged to and trashed his dvd player and tv and left....

I mean for fucks sake who gets off on that shit????


----------



## ihateecstacy

Young Muff 8: The Nugget Strikes Back.

The main character is a dude dressed as a giant piece of shit. 

CHeck it out.


----------



## glitterbizkit

Swifty, that seriously made my stomach turn more than any of the stuff I've read about in this thread.  Sounds like he deserved to have his dvd and tv trashed.


----------



## TrippedOutKid

I am sure there are people who do 'get off to that shit'. I know some of these people.


----------



## swifty

well that's fucken sick^^^


----------



## TrippedOutKid

lol and interesting in the same way. We are a fucked up race of beings.


----------



## *Venus*

I wanna see some Snuff and decide for myself. I have seen one German film I think of a guy getting his head sawed off, seemed uncomfortably real to me, though I have never seen such a scene in a sexual way. This wouldn't turn me on, but curiousity killed the cat or something along those lines...


----------



## expEri mEntal

I got sent this link to a vid clip today by a mate, it involves a squid and a female 8) 


Link


----------



## qwe

^wow
that cost me a few friends!


----------



## expEri mEntal

^^^^
What freaks me out is that there actually is a market for this stuff, and the thought that people get off on this stuff.


----------



## sierra

i still consider goatse-girl to be the most disturbing.  not really because of the actual porn part of it, but more due to the screaming/shouting she does to the camera at the end of it.  starts of kinda boastful and then goes into more of a desperate tone... *shivvers* just too real to deal with i guess.


----------



## explorer

expEri mEntal said:
			
		

> *I got sent this link to a vid clip today by a mate, it involves a squid and a female 8)
> 
> 
> Link *



W...T...F????  Umm, no thanks.  Where is the *barf* smiley?


----------



## TrippedOutKid

I know two sites for it. One doesn't have as much but the second does. They post all kinds of weird stuff on them.

www.orsm.net

www.stileproject.com


----------

